# Question In food!



## guilherme sa marques (Jan 27, 2010)

hello to all,

When you train with food what are your diets do preform well? what porcions do you give and when?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I train with food but the pieces are really small like the size of a pencil eraser or even half that size. Depending on how much training I do and when then I may or may not decrease the regular meals. Normally there is no change in the amount I feed at regular meals.

There are some who take the total amount of food due to dog and divide that up into the multiple sessions done during a day. I am not one of those.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

From a beginner, I tried doing heelwork with kibble but it's difficult because she has to chew longer and likes to go after pieces that fall. With small meat pieces,it kinda just melts in their mouths. 

.

[B][/B]


guilherme sa marques said:


> hello to all,
> 
> When you train with food what are your diets do preform well? what porcions do you give and when?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> From a beginner, I tried doing heelwork with kibble but it's difficult because she has to chew longer and likes to go after pieces that fall. With small meat pieces,it kinda just melts in their mouths.





Sarah Platts said:


> I train with food but the pieces are really small like the size of a pencil eraser or even half that size.


Me too. 

I use soft tiny rewards, a mix of something like Zuke's Mini Naturals. Leerburg Soft Training Treats, and sometimes some small diced pieces of skinless white poultry (skinless white so as not to grease up my pockets, bait bag, etc.).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Also here with the soft tiny rewards.

The volume doesn't mean anything to the dog as long as it gets something. 

For a jackpot reward just keep passing tiny treats instead of one big gob.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Also here with the soft tiny rewards.
> 
> The volume doesn't mean anything to the dog as long as it gets something.
> 
> For a jackpot reward just keep passing tiny treats instead of one big gob.


How true, Bob, the poor canines cannot count :lol:


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> Also here with the soft tiny rewards.
> 
> The volume doesn't mean anything to the dog as long as it gets something.
> 
> For a jackpot reward just keep passing tiny treats instead of one big gob.


I found that if I made the reward too small the dog sometimes ends up coughing from dam near inhaling the reward. So I make them just big enough where that doesn't happen. Presas tend to get bigger treats than my mal as a result. 

I use a 4lbs food roll that I chop up and store in my fridge.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

lannie dulin said:


> I found that if I made the reward too small the dog sometimes ends up coughing from dam near inhaling the reward. So I make them just big enough where that doesn't happen. Presas tend to get bigger treats than my mal as a result.
> 
> I use a 4lbs food roll that I chop up and store in my fridge.



My brother uses thin sliced pieces of meat about the diameter of a hot dog with his Presa. The fingernail pieces of food I give my dogs would probably be dissolved in the Presa's slobber before it got swallowed. ;-)


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> My brother uses thin sliced pieces of meat about the diameter of a hot dog with his Presa. The fingernail pieces of food I give my dogs would probably be dissolved in the Presa's slobber before it got swallowed. ;-)


Yeah I hate that dam slobber. I've taught my presas a game with the food were instead of me handing the food I hold it up and they run and jump for it. I release the food in the air as they fly by. They seem to enjoy it more, it's more involved and physically challenging and most importantly minimal slobber on me. 

Thing that sucks is when your teaching luring based exercises. No way to avoid getting slimed then, lol.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

lannie dulin said:


> ... Thing that sucks is when your teaching luring based exercises. No way to avoid getting slimed then, lol.



:lol:


That graphic mind-picture cracks me up.


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Connie Sutherland said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> That graphic mind-picture cracks me up.


Yeah it really sucks. And it takes a lot of soap to wash it off. Water alone doesn't work, LOL.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

I love the Red Barn and Natural Balance food rolls. Never met a dog that didn't love both and can be easily cut into perfect size pieces and stored


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

I second the Natural Balance food rolls. You can cut them to any size, come in several different flavors, has much less preservatives in them other "treats" It's actually dog food. It's not greasy like hot dogs, doesn't smell bad like liver and the dogs love it. It's even a bit pliable, if you need to mash it into a toy or something. Last a long time in the fridge, just cover the open end.


----------

